# Creating Stamped drywall



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I need a bit of help, we are looking to stamp drywall to look like slate. We have used confill but it takes to long to dry, we are going to try confill and pro 45, that should harden faster. Anyone have any other ideas of how to get the mixture to film over and stiffen faster?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow,stamped drywall, What will they think of next? :blink:

I'm wracking my brain on that one and drawing a blank. :no: 

I'm thinking a troweled on tex to resemble slate???

Good luck Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would see if there are any classes on Faux Finishing, I have had to replicate lime stone block in plaster walls. But to do slate that would be a challegen I have done castings of plaster Cornice mouldings, I would think you would need to casts pieces then apply them to the walls. Good Luck hope it works out for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol i have the texture already in form of a concrete stamp...I need a better mud mixture that is going to skin over and be non tacky in approx 20 min


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> we are going to try confill and pro 45, that should harden faster. Anyone have any other ideas of how to get the mixture to film over and stiffen faster?
> 
> Thanks
> Jay





AARC Drywall said:


> lol i have the texture already in form of a concrete stamp...I need a better mud mixture that is going to skin over and be non tacky in approx 20 min


Jay, maybe use 20 minute mud instead of the 45 minute. :blink:

-Paul


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Jay,
How about posting some pictures! Yeah I would try 20 with warm water as long as the humidity is low it should set in 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

I will give it a try, will do a test pattern first....I might mix it with finish mud, maybe a 80% hot mud mix, this will give me a bit more time, and will ensure that the mud will crust over....we have to have time to stamp it...
I will take some pictures once completed....its going to be quite the cool thing...its for a lottery home here in Prince George.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

What brand of hot mud are you using? I use a lot of Durabond, the thing I found with it is it doesn't give good detail. I tried it once for casting a small wall palque thr drtail was lost, I used moulding plaster and the detail was no compairison it was awesome, you could try that by appling then stamp it. I would ask Roger on here he may have done something like your doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> I will give it a try, will do a test pattern first....I might mix it with finish mud, maybe a 80% hot mud mix, this will give me a bit more time, and will ensure that the mud will crust over....we have to have time to stamp it...


I agree with Frank. But if are going to use hot mud. Why could'nt you mix equal parts of 20 and 45 and get 32.5 minute? 

-Paul


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

The idea is solid, but mixing two types of hot mud will not get the same result, i am thinking, it will only trigger the fastest set time...with the moulding mud, we would have to trowel it on the ceiling...maybe if i mix moulding mud with proset 30 might stand a chance...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

So you have 30 minute in Canada? Here in the states it goes from 5, 20 to 45 and up from there.

-Paul


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We have 30 45 90 120 its called pro-set, and is made by synko


----------



## Valleycityfrog (Jan 12, 2013)

Dura bond 20 will work. Just got done stamping some railings and it worked great. You have to put on a pan worth at a time and be ready to stamp quick. What you have to do is use dry 20 as a release. Put it on the stamp and the wall. Gets messy but the outcome is worth it. You have a very short window to work with so wouldn't be a bad idea to practice on a scrap piece of drywall.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Great first post.:thumbsup: Welcome to CT.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

plaster of Paris will speed up the set time or Fix all


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I use 90 with dirty water...Can make 10 out of it if I want to:whistling


----------

